# Need 2012 coding books



## 1ASC-CODER (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello fellow coders!  any tips on finding CPT pro edition and ICD-9 vol 1-3 prefered  2012 coding books cheap I will be taking an exam before year end really on a tight budget, since unemployed.


Really appreciated it...

Thank you!


----------



## rbrady (Sep 21, 2012)

let me know if you still need books for testing i will see what i can do for you,,

jollydudette@hotmail.com


RaChelle


----------

